# Chief cracks down on Kandahar police



## GAP (25 Jan 2007)

Chief cracks down on Kandahar police  
Officer arrested, probe launched after rampage against civilians 
GRAEME SMITH From Wednesday's Globe and Mail
Article Link

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — Kandahar's crusading new police chief has arrested one of his own officers and launched an investigation into a shooting that killed a civilian in a highly unusual step aimed at showing that police are not above the law.

Police are looking into complaints from city residents that officers went on a rampage Friday morning, beating civilians and fatally shooting a bystander in the aftermath of an attack at a checkpoint.

It's the first time in recent memory that a Kandahar police officer has faced such serious consequences for his actions, according to local politicians and residents.

"The message for police is that they should be honest, work for our nation and respect people," said General Asmatullah Alizai, the police chief.
More on  link


----------

